# Windows 8 UAC and Security



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm having a very annoying, persisting issue with my Windows 8 laptop. I just tried installing a new program to a specific directory and it told me that I didn't have administrative privileges. That's highly ironic since I'M the ONLY system administrator! I don't understand why this is!? I've disabled UAC, I've set Webroot and avast! Anti-virus as the main anti-virus programs, and yet Windows 8 is still bugging me and keeping me from using the system to its fullest! Did I miss something?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello NFSRacer :wave:

The first thing I noticed is that you have two AV's installed. And, I believe that Windows Defender comes preinstalled with Windows 8. So in effect you have 3? You should not have more than one installed.

Remove Webroot and avast! All you need is Windows Defender.

Webroot Removal Tool from - Download - Techworld.com

avast! Uninstall Utility | Download aswClear for avast! Removal


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

You could try to using "run as administrator" when you start the install and see if that helps.  To do that, right click on the setup.exe and select that option.


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Babbzzz said:


> Hello NFSRacer :wave:
> 
> The first thing I noticed is that you have two AV's installed. And, I believe that Windows Defender comes preinstalled with Windows 8. So in effect you have 3? You should not have more than one installed.
> 
> ...


Yeah, for one, I've used Windows Defender before, and I just left that disabled, as I've found it's not really that good, but Webroot I wanted to give a test run, while avast! I have as a back-up. I know it seems odd to have more than one, but either way, I just prefer keep secured...And avast! does have a compliant version that I'm running so it doesn't conflict with other anti-virus programs. Still, this isn't either of the AVs getting in the way. It has to do with my user just not showing up as a system admin Windows 8. I never had this problem on Windows 7, and now I am on 8, and what's more, it's not just restricted to that one installer. It has to do with most if not all program files that I edit as well. Documents and the like I don't have any security issues with, it's just editing some core program and Windows files.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

NFSRacer said:


> Yeah, for one, I've used Windows Defender before, and I just left that disabled, as I've found it's not really that good, but Webroot I wanted to give a test run, while avast! I have as a back-up. I know it seems odd to have more than one, but either way, I just prefer keep secured.


Two AV's don't mean better protection, it actually leads to lesser protection & system crashes.

Why Shouldn’t I Install More Than One Antivirus Program At A Time?

is it bad to run multiple antivirus programs?

In Windows 8, Microsoft Security Essentials and Windows Defender have been merged, it's one of the best out there.

Stop Paying for Windows Security; Microsoft's Security Tools Are Good Enough

I suggest you get rid of any two before proceeding further, as it's pointless because the problem may well have started due to this.


----------

